# Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)



## Svenne (24. August 2008)

*Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt wird meine Grafikkarte trotz Wasserkühlung ( Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI - silber vernickelt EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI - silber vernickelt 12171 ) bei Furmark an die 90C° heiß

Bei einer Wassertemperatur con ca 27C° 

Gekühlt wird der Wasserkreislauf von Einem 280er radi einem 240er radi und einem 120er radi 

Die Schläuche sind 11,2/8 mm von Tygon

Die Pumpe ist eine Laind ddc 1plus mit Plexi Aufsatz 

Gekühlt Wird die Cpu ( Nexxos X2 plus Highflow ) Die NB (vom standart S.E. Kühler und eben die Grafikkarte.


----------



## klefreak (24. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

hast du eine gute Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste?? (zu viel wirkt isolierend!)
durchflussmesser--> irgendwas abgeklemmt??

lg Klem


----------



## Svenne (24. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Durchfluss is genug da sieht man im Agb 

Habe die Wlp 2 mal überprüft und sie ist schön Gleichmäßig verteilt

Die Idle Temparatur ist 40C° Deswegen kann ich nicht verstehen das sie unter Last so stark ansteigt

Anpressdruck is au da


----------



## klefreak (24. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

könnte es ein auslesefehler sein?? wie warm wird der Kühlkörper im Loadbetrieb?? (bei 90°C müsste der in GPU nähe ja wirklich warm werden)

lg klem

EDIT:

wenn du den kühler entfernst, wie siht der abdruck der WL Paste aus?? vielleicht liegt fer Kühler irgenwo auf??

EDIT2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gab auch schon mal nen Tread, in dem sich herausstellte, dass der Kühlkörpepr vom Hersteller nicht richtig gefräßt wurde !!


----------



## steinschock (24. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Meine Idel ist 35°C  Last  @770/1522/1296  ~47°C mit  WC GPU-X2

+ E 8400@3600  120 + 360 er NeXxos Pro + AT XT.

Ich denke auch derliegt irgendwo auf.


----------



## Svenne (25. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Den Wlp Abdruck Habe ich bereits 2 Mal überprüft und der ist Perfekt deswegen verstehe ich das mit der Temparatur auch nicht


----------



## klefreak (25. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

vielleicht zu viel WLP , kannst du ein Foto davonmachen??

lg Klemens

ps: hab im Forumdeluxx in einem Tread gelesen, dass dort einer den kühler flasch angeschlossen hatte (einlauf-auslauf) das war auch nicht gerade gut 

lg Klemens

ps: bei den Jungs im Forumdeluxx wird auch immer vom undervolten geredet, die scheinen dadurch enorm gute Temps zu erhalten 

-->
[User-Review] PoV GTX280 OC, Tests, Benches, Verbrauch, Biosflash, Wakü Umbau, Clocktable, ... - Forum de Luxx

Nvidia GeForce 280 GTX "Sammel-Thread + FAQ" Bitte bei Fragen die erste Seite lesen 3 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Bei den Grakakühlern von EK gibt es im Gegensatz zu Watercool keine bevorzugte Fließrichtung.


----------



## steinschock (25. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Zur Info ich hatte meinem WC falsch angeschlossen, hat bei 1/2 std. ATI-tool
ca. 1-2° mehr.
Schließe doch mal den Stecker von Deinem Org.-lüfter mit an.


----------



## tollhouse (25. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Das ist ein Auslesefehler deiner GraKa, gabs vor ein paar Tagen schon einen Eintrag! Da ist basteln angesagt!


----------



## Svenne (25. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Also in wow z.B. beträgt die Temparatur ca 54C° und beim ATI Tool Würfel ca 68C°


----------



## Svenne (25. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Habe es jetzt ma mit Verschiedenen Anpressdrücken versucht hat aber nichts geholfen

Wlp is nich zu viel und nich zu wenig drauf Abdruck sieht gut aus


Achso Kreislauf is so aufgebaut:

Pumpe -> Cpu -> NB -> Grafikkarte -> Radiatoren -> AGB


----------



## klefreak (25. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

vielleicht kannst du einen deiner Radiatoren zwischen CPU und Grafikkarte reinhängen, da dadurch kühleres Wasser für die Wattstarke Grafikkarte verfügbar wäre.
-auf Forumdeluxx wird auch mit undervolten die Temp stark reduziert, bei gleichbleibender Stabilität
--> einfach googlen nach 280gtx sammeltread 

lg Klemens


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Wo in einem Kreislauf die Radiatoren sind ist vollkommen egal!!

Klar könnte man die Karte undervolten, aber das ist ja nicht die Lösung des Problems mit den hohen Temps trotz der Wakü 

MfG Julian


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Hallo Svenne,

was hier nicht unteranderem beachtet wurde ist, ob Du schon weisst wie hoch die Stromaufnahme der Graka ist=? Weisst Du?? ich sags Dir...Die Stromaufnahme der Graka liegt bei unter last= 40A !!!

Das ist nicht so gut...ich glaube das wissen meisten leute nicht!!! Das hat mich auch Umgehauen

ich bin jetzt auch dabei zur recherchieren und sende Dir bald wie möglich die links dazu!!!


----------



## simons700 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*



S.T.R.E.L.O.K. schrieb:


> Hallo Svenne,
> 
> was hier nicht unteranderem beachtet wurde ist, ob Du schon weisst wie hoch die Stromaufnahme der Graka ist=? Weisst Du?? ich sags Dir...Die Stromaufnahme der Graka liegt bei unter last= 40A !!!
> 
> ...



die stromaufnahme der graka = sch*** egal (in deisem Fall)
genau so wie irgendwelches undervolten das is sicher ne gute sache hat aber nix mit seinem problem zu tun 

bau die wakü ganz normal drauf und schliss dann den alten Lüfter an, leg ihn irgendwo hin und schau die temps an 
normalerweise müssten sie jez niedriger sein wenn ja
dann nimmst du den Lüfter wieder weg und lebst mit den hohen temps (du weißt ja jez das es nur ein auslese Fehler ist) 
wenn nein sehe wir weiter


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Lieber Simons700!!!

ich weisst nicht ob das so s****** egal wäre...die Strom aufnahme mein Freund ein sehr grossen Rolle!!! ich weiss sehr gut wo von ich spreche!!!

wenn Du das Fach Elektrotechnik im Schule hattest, dann wirds Du so nicht schreiben können...ich erklär Dir warum!!!

z.B: je höher die Stromaufnahme ist, desto höher ist die Leistung!!! die graka hat ein sehr hohen Leistungsverbrauch, dadurch mehr Wärme und die muss irgendwie raus aus dem alles was es verhindert!!!

P=U*I

kannst rechen!!!


----------



## simons700 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*



S.T.R.E.L.O.K. schrieb:


> Lieber Simons700!!!
> 
> ich weisst nicht ob das so s****** egal wäre...die Strom aufnahme mein Freund ein sehr grossen Rolle!!! ich weiss sehr gut wo von ich spreche!!!
> 
> ...



Lieber S.T.R.E.L.O.K.
Ich bin Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik 

und es ist mir sehr wohl bekannt das sich der wiederstand/die Temperatur erhöht wenn die Stromstärke steigt jedoch steigt in diesem fall die Stromstärke nicht, sie bleibt konstant bei 40A und es wird nur der Kühler getauscht.

Im Normalfall währe anzunehmen das sich die Kühlung mit einer Wasserkühlung deutlich verbessert im Gegensatz zu der Standardkühlung. Da dies nicht der Fall ist und der boxed Kühler sogar besser kühlt hat Svenne dieses Thema erstellt.

nun ja der Fehler liegt meiner Meinung nach beim auslesen der temps denn wen der Lüfter nicht angeschlossen ist schaltet die graka auf stur und sagt ohne Lüfter kann man gar nicht so gut kühlen also zeigen wir jez einfach mal ganz viel °C an, das der typ den kühler wieder ansteckt(oder so in der Art)

jedenfalls solltest du, wie von mir oben angegeben den Test mit dem Lüfter machen


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

ich kann mich simons700 nur anschließen


----------



## Svenne (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Also habe euren Rat befolgt aber an den Temparaturen ändert sich nichts


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Yo Svenne,

grüß Dich...stellt mal paar Bilder, damit ich sehen kann wie es im moment bei Dir aus siehst...ich meine die Bilder vom PC und screenshots für die Temps...vielleicht kann Dir weiter helfen...

mfg

Strelok


----------



## steinschock (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Hier hatte schon einer so ein Problem, ich glaube auch mit einem EK.


----------



## Svenne (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Hier die Pics


----------



## steinschock (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Da hat noch einer das selbe auch mit EK der bekommt seinen getauscht.
Liegt wahrscheinlich am Kühler.


----------



## Svenne (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Wie isn die Email Adresse von denen


----------



## simons700 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

EkWaterBlocks


----------



## Svenne (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Thx habe ihnen ma ne E-mail geschrieben


----------



## HESmelaugh (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Weiss nicht, ob das schon erwähnt wurde. Von EK aus hiess es offiziell dass ein Konstruktionsproblem vorliegt und dass die fehlerhaften EK-FC280 ausgetauscht werden.

Quelle: Link


----------



## Svenne (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Thx  für den link habe mich genau an diese email adresse gewandt mal sehen was sie sagen


----------



## jetztaber (26. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Rattenscharf: Vor lauter Material sparen den Boden des Kühlers so dünn gemacht, dass er sich beim Anbringen durchbiegt und keine durchgehende Kontaktfläche zur GPU mehr hat...

Das ist schon mehr als eine Freudsche Fehlleistung...


----------



## steinschock (27. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Das erklärt einiges


----------



## Schrotti (27. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Hättest mal den HEATKILLER GPU-X² G200 nehmen sollen.


----------



## Svenne (27. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Der is aber net so stylisch


----------



## Svenne (27. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

mmh bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner von ek gemeldet


----------



## Svenne (28. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

EK hat sich gemeldet die schicken mir nun einen neuen Boden aus Kupfer  naja besser als garnichts


----------



## steinschock (28. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Zumindest wissen wir jetzt das wir nicht völlig Bescheuert sind.


----------



## klefreak (28. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

wenn da der Boden einen schlechten Kontakt hat, hätte man das aber eigentlich am WLP Abdruck erkennen müssen oder etwa nicht??

  


> von Svenne : ... hab die WLP mehrfach neu aufgetragen, aber Abdruck ist OK


 (so in etwa)

 


ich hoffe, dass es mit dem neuen Boden klappt !!

lg KLemens


----------



## Svenne (28. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Der Abdruck sah sehr gut aus das ding hing förmlich an der Grafikkarte


----------



## Dr.House (28. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Sorry für Doppelpost. Firefox spinnt wieder.


----------



## Dr.House (28. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Es könnte aber auch sein dass nach dem Anziehen der Schrauben sich der Boden verbiegt und nicht richtig drauf ist. Nach dem Lösen der Schrauben ist der Boden wieder glatt und daher der gute Abdruck.

Ich hatte auch mal nen EK auf meiner alten GTS 320. War sehr zufrieden damit.


@ S.T.R.E.L.O.K.

40 Amper *x* 12 Volt = 480 Watt Verbrauch !!!


----------



## steinschock (28. August 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Hat in dem anderen Post gestanden, in der Email von EK, das sich der Boden nur beim Anziehen verbiegt und der Abdruck gut aussieht.
Siehe "EK @ 105°"oder so.


----------



## Svenne (26. September 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

So habe nun neuen Boden aber die Temparaturen sind genauso *******  arghhhh

Was soll da denn noch schief laufen ich werd bald kirre

Ich bin so ein trottel habe die Schrauben zu fest angezogen aua das muss weh tun naja jetzt hab ich 47C° bei cod4 zoggen^^


----------



## steinschock (27. September 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Hört sich gut an


----------



## Svenne (30. September 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Irgendwie verwirrt es mich gerade bei 23C° wassertemparatur hat die graka maximal 52C°
                                              bei 25C°             ''                                         64C°
                                      und bei   30C°             ''                               über    80C°



verrückt oder


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

die Temps liegen nicht an der Wassertemperatur, ich habe nie 50°C @ 720/1458 und 32°C Wassertemp.


----------



## Svenne (30. September 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Aber an wass denn dann 

-Durchfluss?

Schrauben hab ich verschieden fest angedreht hat aber nichts geholfen

Wlp sollte auch gut sein


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Glaube ich nicht dann sollte auch die CPU wärmer werden, da musst du wohl den Kühler nochmal abbauen.


----------



## nemetona (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Besteht das Problem immer noch?
Wie waren denn die Temps mit dem Originaen Luftkühler?
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Svenne (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Habe den Kühler nochmals neu montiert und andere wlp genommen und siehe da bei 30 C° wassertemparatur 56 C°

@nemetona
Temps mit luftkühlung waren zwischen 80 und 85C°


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Wenn nix mehr hilft, nimm den!


----------



## Svenne (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Die Ram Backplate hab ich


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Oh, ok! hab' ich wohl überlesen!


----------



## LtSnoopy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Hattest du mal die GTX mit dem Originalluftkühler laufen gehabt? Wie haben sich da die Temps verhalten... In diversen Foren wird berichtet, das einige GTX 260 / GTX 280 nen Heatbug haben und somit ein Fall für die RMA sind...


----------



## nemetona (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*



LtSnoopy schrieb:


> Hattest du mal die GTX mit dem Originalluftkühler laufen gehabt? Wie haben sich da die Temps verhalten... In diversen Foren wird berichtet, das einige GTX 260 / GTX 280 nen Heatbug haben und somit ein Fall für die RMA sind...



Er hat mit dem Referenzkühler von Nvidia zwischen 80-85 C, dies ist normal für ne 280er, also kein Heatbug, dies war ja auch meine Vermutung.
Meine erste GTX280 lief im Idle bei 40-50 C, startete man 3D Last, hat sie sich nach wenigen Minuten bei ca. 115 C abgeschaltet.
Hab sie aber problemlos getauscht bekommen.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## steinschock (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Freut mich das du endlich ruhe hast.


----------



## Svenne (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarte Wird zu Heiß (GTX 280)*

Mich freuts auch ^^ hab sie gleich ma auf 738/1866/1269 übertaktet wird grad ma 3 C° wärmer


----------

